# Light suggestions for 5gal fluval chi



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

So my friend just set up a fluval chi, and it seems like the stock lights are a little weak. There are only a few tetras atm, but the corners look a little dim. Any good suggestions for lights? I was leaning towards LEDS. Thanks!


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I use a finnex planter plus on my Fluval edge, it’s great.


----------

